# Critique my form please



## JakeC82 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello, my name is Jake and I’m pretty new to archery in general. I’ve been shooting for a couple months now, and trying to read and learn as much as I can. I’d like to develop good habits and am beginning to grasp the importance of proper form. I thank you in advance for any comments or help, it’s Very much appreciated. 







i notice I’m leaning back a bit, and when I try to correct that it feels like my weight is distributed unevenly.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

To me, feet look good, head looks good (nice and tall, not crouching your neck or anythin).

I agree, you’re leaning back a little, but not horribly so, and yourecognize it, so tht’s good.

Wherei would focus is that front arm and shoulder. To me (and I could be wrong), it looks like your left arm is a bit hyper-extended, and your elbow is locked out. This is causing that front shoulder to push back/up. I would add a little bend in the elbow and allow that shoulder to relax a little drop down in front.

string anglelooks pretty good, as long as it’s a consistent & comfortable anchor. Elbow looks a little hing, but maybe not. Again, comfortable andconsistent/repeatable anchor is most important.

i’m sure someone with more knowledge than me will chime in.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree that the front shoulder is high, but this could be a part to leaning back

Here's something you can try. When you are at full draw, push the bow toward the target and concentrate on bringing your front shoulder over your front foot. 

A trick that Nuts&Bolts taught me when I had this problem is to hang a plumb bob from your neck. It should be centered between your feet. 

You could message Nuts&Bolts on here. He's pretty good at helping people out with form issues. I way more knowledgeable than me anyway. I'm just repeating stuff he told me


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

By the way, when you start standing up straight, it will feel really strange. You will feel like you are leaning forward. This is normal. You have to re-train your brain to know what "straight" is


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You know about the backwards lean but also your anchor is pretty high, your shoulders, both of them, are elevated and your release hand is rotated too vertical but that's likely due to the anchor being so high. If you relax your release hand forearm, your palm will be more towards the ground and your hand will be around 45 degrees or a little less. That'll let you anchor with your fingers/knuckles straddling the jaw bone instead of your flat hand on your flat face. 

Watch this for the shoulders. It'll also help a little with the backwards lean and when your shoulders come down, a lower anchor will feel more natural. You'll have to move your peep up. 




Also, your peep tubing is too tight. It shouldn't be pulling so hard that there's a second angle in the string. It only needs to start pulling tight in the last 2-3" of draw length. Sooner than that and it's putting too much tension on it. If you need it that tight to pull the peep straight, you might need to adjust the peep/string so it's straighter to begin with. Add or remove a twist to get it lined up better.


----------



## Marshlandhunter (Jul 6, 2020)

It seems to me "not that I'm no pro at all" but your leaning back just a little like the other guys said. If you are just looking for better accuracy on your shooting at distances then you may not be the main problem. Your bow may need some fine tune adjustments. Your draw length may need to be shorten just a 1/4-1/2 inch. That will for sure help you with that form on the high shoulder and leaning back. You will find that you will be more steady because those back muscles will lock in place much easier and comfortably to hold longer. Also get rid of that peep sight tube if string twist is a problem then go to a shop and get the twist correct. 9 out 10 times guys or girls come to me to help tune their bow and ask for help one thing I always notice is their grip. Your grip is fine but that strap looks tight which will always torque your bow inconsistent. make sure that thing is VERY loose and there just for a safety feature is all. I love the fact that your sight is setup nice. You may want to also consider shooting with your quiver hanging in the tree. That's just a bigger area to grab air and move your bow all over the place on windy days. We hunt on the Louisiana coastline in the marsh. It's wide open and the wind never stops hardly at all out there. Our average shot are about 35-45 yards so shooting distance is a must. 
Our season just started Sept-19 but Tropical Storm Beta screwed that up for us.
Good Luck this season


----------



## JakeC82 (Aug 25, 2020)

msh441 said:


> To me, feet look good, head looks good (nice and tall, not crouching your neck or anythin).
> 
> I agree, you’re leaning back a little, but not horribly so, and yourecognize it, so tht’s good.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks a lot


----------



## JakeC82 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey thanks everyone for your input, you guys are so cool to take the time and help me out..my shoulders are definitely high, I never noticed how I was raising them both. I’ll try and relax them today, as well as messing with my peep tubing, height and anchor height!


----------



## JakeC82 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you


Huntinsker said:


> You know about the backwards lean but also your anchor is pretty high, your shoulders, both of them, are elevated and your release hand is rotated too vertical but that's likely due to the anchor being so high. If you relax your release hand forearm, your palm will be more towards the ground and your hand will be around 45 degrees or a little less. That'll let you anchor with your fingers/knuckles straddling the jaw bone instead of your flat hand on your flat face.
> 
> Watch this for the shoulders. It'll also help a little with the backwards lean and when your shoulders come down, a lower anchor will feel more natural. You'll have to move your peep up.
> 
> ...


----------

